# Router Table purchase (MLCS)



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

I'll post a purchase report when received.. but here's the background-

Ok, I went out on a limb and ordered the MLCS benchtop model w/aluminum plate (~169.00) to use w/my PC 690 series. Primarily incentive being price vs. everything I've read and hobby budget mgmt. My prior experience includes using "top quality" (years ago using Navy woodshops) to a Bosch (RA1181 i think)Home Depot buy that I was severely disappointed in (no longer have). I've went a few years without a table... and probably the last item to call it an amateur "complete" shop. Of all purchases, the router setup has always struck me as the oddest.. ie. seems like for cost, I'd be as well off to purchase a decent shaper as they're both (good RT setup/shaper) in the 1K range.. Anyways, I looked at several options: Craftsman (don't believe compatable w/PC), Bosch (ruled out past exp), make my own (might still be an option), PC model (ruled out due to reviews I read), Kreg (seems like everyone complained about fence).. Bench Dog (seriously considered (277.00).. but decided to go w/MLCS risk) And possibly build my own if the MLCS does not work out.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

stoneda70 said:


> I'll post a purchase report when received.. but here's the background-
> 
> Ok, I went out on a limb and ordered the MLCS benchtop model w/aluminum plate (~169.00) to use w/my PC 690 series. Primarily incentive being price vs. everything I've read and hobby budget mgmt. My prior experience includes using "top quality" (years ago using Navy woodshops) to a Bosch (RA1181 i think)Home Depot buy that I was severely disappointed in (no longer have). I've went a few years without a table... and probably the last item to call it an amateur "complete" shop. Of all purchases, the router setup has always struck me as the oddest.. ie. seems like for cost, I'd be as well off to purchase a decent shaper as they're both (good RT setup/shaper) in the 1K range.. Anyways, I looked at several options: Craftsman (don't believe compatable w/PC), Bosch (ruled out past exp), make my own (might still be an option), PC model (ruled out due to reviews I read), Kreg (seems like everyone complained about fence).. Bench Dog (seriously considered (277.00).. but decided to go w/MLCS risk) And possibly build my own if the MLCS does not work out.


I've had that little table for several years. The only issue I recall was the plate inserts didn't set flush with the plate and I had to do some shimming with tape. Otherwise, I found it a little small for shop work. I kept it as a jobsite setup. I use a Freud 1700 in the thing and it is great for tossing in the car trunk or pickup bed when I need a mobile setup.:smile:
There are probably better setups around but I found it to be a pretty good value for the money.


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

I can post some photo's later if any interest, but initial thoughts.. Fairly simple to assemble, instructions are minimal, but don't think many would have trouble. No problems drilling the plate holes (has pre-started holes). I'd call it very suitable for general purpose like beading, roundovers etc. would probably take some serious effort & test for precise joinery use. Fence isn't perfect in terms of square (but very close), and agree with what John said above about the plate. What I do like is that it's very simple, and nothing is over-complicated or gadget like. It comes with a starting pin and I like the table (MDF I think) better than the aluminum models. I should also mention that the craftsmanship isn't perfect (mine had a gouge in the underneath table, but at least somebody filled it in with putty). But, for the price, and what I purchased it for (non-joinery) I'm not complaining. Afterwards, I ran a 38" bead in a piece of walnut, no problem.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Stone have you bought it already? Most woodworkers make their own tables and buy an insert to hang the router on. And for good reason. Shop built router tables are far better and much more accurate. Cost is very low too. I've looked at the models in the box stores and there will be a great deal of time spent tuning them and putting up with their flaws. Same time could be spent making your own.

One thing about a router table is the first one you build or buy won't be your last. There are many plans out there and the sky is the limit on what you put into it. I'm on my sixth table. None of which were bought. When I made my first table it was the only way to get one because there were none to buy. 

But if your heart is set on buying one. Best off if you look at other models not sold in box stores. There are far better tables for that kind of money. Buy a good top and insert and build the legs or stand. Don't buy what you can make in your shop. Google it and mix and match the concepts you like. 

Al


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Stone have you bought it already? Most woodworkers make their own tables and buy an insert to hang the router on. And for good reason. Shop built router tables are far better and much more accurate. Cost is very low too. I've looked at the models in the box stores and there will be a great deal of time spent tuning them and putting up with their flaws. Same time could be spent making your own.
> 
> One thing about a router table is the first one you build or buy won't be your last. There are many plans out there and the sky is the limit on what you put into it. I'm on my sixth table. None of which were bought. When I made my first table it was the only way to get one because there were none to buy.
> 
> ...


Excellent advice in MY opinion.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I can tell you that the plastic insert plate sags :/ table seems good, shimed the fence into alignment, but the plate sags too much for me.

I will end up buying another plate from benchdog or somewhere made of aluminum.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't have to worry about table or insert sag because my router no longer hangs from the top. Its on a lift that clamps to the side. And it works really well. There are quite a few that work this way.

Al


----------

